# Carrying bikes on an old school vw bug



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

Im currently in search of a really cherry pre-67 vw bug. plan to drive it pretty regularly and thus im going to need a way to carry my bike. Ill be carrying an all mountain rig, so im a bit concerned about the fortitude of the typical rack you can put on these cars (think surf rack). I dont want to dent the roof, screw up the rain gutters or lose the thing on the freeway altogether. Ive also heard that somehow, miraculously, you can mount a hitch on a bug but they dont appear to be the receiver type.

anyone have experience carrying bikes on a bug? Help a Brotha out!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

I carried bikes on my 67 using a 1A rain gutter Yakima rack without issues. It's been a while, but I think you need a riser kit to get the bars high enough to clear the round roof.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Try seasucker. I use mine on every car I had. I now use it on My Mini Cooper


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

cman8 said:


> Try seasucker. I use mine on every car I had. I now use it on My Mini Cooper


Now that's in interesting concept...although I gotta admit I'd be horrified to put that on a classic car (as unfounded as that may be).


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

J_Westy said:


> I carried bikes on my 67 using a 1A rain gutter Yakima rack without issues. It's been a while, but I think you need a riser kit to get the bars high enough to clear the round roof.


About how long did you run that setup? Two carriers? Im going to look into that thanks.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

duderidesabike said:


> About how long did you run that setup? Two carriers? Im going to look into that thanks.


I ran that for a couple summers. It didn't tweak the rain gutters or anything.

Also, hitches are really sketchy on bugs... I'd avoid that idea.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep, that's what I did on my vintage bugs too. And yes, you will need the tall towers .


J_Westy said:


> I carried bikes on my 67 using a 1A rain gutter Yakima rack without issues. It's been a while, but I think you need a riser kit to get the bars high enough to clear the round roof.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

My dad always owned bugs when I was a kid. I used to carry my bike by placing the wheels in/on the back bumper and bungee cording it to the vent slits above the trunk. Did some LONG trips with it like that - I remember I would remove one pedal so it wouldn't scratch the car. Of course this was a stingray bike with 20" wheels, banana seat and monkey bars. Those were the good ol days!


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

Digging up this old-ish post... Regular Yakima towers can work on a VW Beetle, but they do get close to the roof. I had a Yakima rack I used on my '68. I had two bike trays and kayak saddles in the middle. No problems.


----------

